# Gryffon Vom Wildhaus



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gryffon made it from Michigan to British Columbia just fine. After a Marathon Driving session - drove 12 hours from my Northern BC town to Vancouver to pick Gryffon up at the Airport, and back home the next day, he is doing just fine and settling in. 

In the hotel room: his flight came in at 11:40 pm. The Cargo people said he was happy and wagging his tail when they unloaded his crate.








By the time we cleared Customs and got him excersiced and pottied, it was 3:30 before I got to bed. Got about 3 hrs sleep before we made the 12 hour trip home. 

He traveled like a pro, he is a real pleasure! Just so happy, and sweet and cuddly!

Pics from this morning of him having a good fetch session to burn off the pent up energy from the upheaval of the last few days. Love his ball drive!!! Lots more drive potential in there, just saw glimpse of it coming out. Will need some solid imprinting and control work when it comes out - very nice to see the drive and focus in him! Yet still such a puppy doufus!

Ducky is now minus on wing, courtesy Gryff, but still very much treasured:









Pictures are from early morning with the sun barely up, and it is overcast, so not very sharp. 

Playing fetch: Here I come! 









Wow! That ball really flies with the ball launcher! Watch me run to get it back!









My favorite shot from this morning. FINALLY got him settled and relaxed. Just LOVE the coloring on this boy.









Hope these few pics will hold everyone over for a while until I can get some more!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Beautiful boy - congrats! So sorry it didn't work out with Falkor, I know that had to be a hard decision to make.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

He is gorgeous! Glad you like your new addition, he seems like an awesome dog and I'm sure you will have fun working with him with all that drive!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Whew!! Look at that handsome boy!!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

So happy to hear he arrived safe and sound!! Enjoy your new buddy


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He is so handsome


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Lucia.. I've been waiting for the first set of pictures. Glad the transport went well and that everyone is settling in. What a gorgeous young male!!!


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Beautiful boy.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He looks great.

Has Keeta met him yet?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lucia, his fanclub wants still MORE of him!!







What an adorable boy he is. I am so happy for you, and for him!







Confratulations on such a stunning fellow!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Dang. I shouldn't smuggled him home when I had the chance.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

He is one good-lookin' boy. I love the first shot of him in the hotel room. What a happy face... !


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yea, a Gryff update complete with pics!









Glad everyone had a safe trip!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nice looking pup!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lucia
So glad to hear the "G" man arrived safe and sound in BC!!!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Nice looking boy. How old now?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That is just awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on finally meeting your boy! Gryff looks very happy in his new place on Earth-wow you drove 12 hours each way, you must be bushed. At least you had great company on the ride home! How is Keeta taking her new roomie?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

The long wait is over!! Now the fun begins!

Looking forward to hearing all the Gryf updates as you two become best buds..


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I second that Leesa! Gryff looks right at home though. One thing I have noticed about these G's...they aren't easily phased by much. Always ready and always willing. And absolutely stunning good looks! Gryff is definately no exception!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

God I feel sick....I cannot believe I let him get away!!! So jealous.....so very jealous, and not even ashamed about how I feel! He is an awesome pup. Between you and onyx'girl....I should have gotten one of those two G litter pups, they both totally rock. Every time I see Jane, I ask, "How is my puppy?"......now it is twice as bad!

From my shades of green, I wish you two only the best. I will heal when my male "I" litter pup arrives......what do you want the bet the entire litter is females!!!!! (thinking happy thoughts..thinking happy thoughts)

Wayne


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Eris will do you proud Wayne! Your "I" pup will be worth the wait. If the litter is anything like the past Wildhaus litters, you better start buttering up Eris for boy babies. I was thrilled there was a male for me in the G's. I panicked a bit when I found there were only the two.
My son had an "I" girl(internet g-friend), so when I hear the "I", that is what I think of!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LOL.. I too am probably going to wait for a Della or Eris puppy in the future.. I've been so extremely please with Dante that I want something from his lines through the expertise of Wildhaus!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So glad to hear that he made it there safely and is settling in so well. Did anyone mention how handsome he is?









What does Keeta think of her new brother?????


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Just posted a picture thread of Keeta and Gryffon's first "play date". LOL, Keeta was at first pretty confused about what was Gryff doing here, but she is pretty happy to have him here now. 

Awww, Wayne, you'll get your puppy of your dreams! I hear that you weren't the only one in Michigan hoping to Snag Gryff for their very own, I think that is why Chris sent him to such a far-away and remote place, to keep him safe from stalkers and dognappers! 



> Quoteid anyone mention how handsome he is?


I think one or two people may have, in passing . . .


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_P......through the expertise of Wildhaus!!!


Can I get an Amen on that!!!!!!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Amen!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Beautiful


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, he is gorgeous. I love hs coloring (am I saynig that right, the dark face). 

Congrats. 

Will be watching for more pics.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just a stunning boy, but I wouldn't expect anything less from Wildhaus!

So glad to see he arrived safe and sound, he definitely looks like he belongs there with you!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow he's a handsome boy.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats on the handsome new family member! Very happy for you


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02God I feel sick....I cannot believe I let him get away!!! So jealous.....so very jealous, and not even ashamed about how I feel! He is an awesome pup. Between you and onyx'girl....I should have gotten one of those two G litter pups, they both totally rock. Every time I see Jane, I ask, "How is my puppy?"......now it is twice as bad!
> 
> From my shades of green, I wish you two only the best. I will heal when my male "I" litter pup arrives......what do you want the bet the entire litter is females!!!!! (thinking happy thoughts..thinking happy thoughts)
> 
> Wayne


Hey, Karlo is "my" puppy, get your own














. I dont know how many more litters I can be around without cracking (and puppy napping,j/k lol), and i've only had the joy of watching the G litter grow. I want a wildhaus puppy NOW.









I'm glad Gryffon made it safe. He has the most beautiful face







. He looks like he would be a really fun dog!!

I hope you get your perfect male pup Wayne but if they are all females, you can still get her and just give her to me







lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Aww, how sweet Ally! Karlo will have to come and visit the club again before the weather turns. He will come home with me though!!!!
Your Mace is a stunner, I love the looks of that boy!
I am so happy that Gryf got to stay on this continent, if he was sent to Germany, we would have lost out on the great updates and pics we all look forward to. 
Lucia, you will be very busy keeping us informed, please


----------

